# Tabelle automatisch Sortieren



## zero-one-two-three (19. Mai 2008)

HI
Ich habe mit Open Office Calc eine Tabelle mit vier Spalten gemacht. 
In der ersten steht ein Name und in den anderen verschiedene Zahlen. Und ich möchte das die Tabelle nach den Zahlen in Spalte vier absteigend sortiert wird.
Und das sollte eigentlich automatisch geschehen da ich die zahlen öfter mal ändern muss.

Ich könnte die Tabelle zunot auch noch mit dem "richtigen" Excel bearbeiten (dann aber nicht bei mir am PC  ) falls einer nur dafür eine Lösung weis.

Ich hab schon rum gesucht und bein dabei zufällig auf einen dieser EM Planer gestoßen und da müsste das doch eigentlich genauso funktionieren oder? Nur da blicke das irgendwie nicht wie die das gemacht haben 

Aber vielleicht kann mir da ja hier einer weiter helfen.


----------

